# How's the deer hunting in Escambia River WMA



## dndaughtery (Oct 8, 2008)

I just moved back to the pensacola area and was wondering how the deer hunting is in the Escambia River WMA.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

As long as you have a boat, you'll do well. You can't get to 99% of it without one.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

YES NEED A BOAT.....BUT IN THE LAST FEW YEARS THERE HAVE BEEN SOME NICE DEER KILLED FOR FLORIDA HIGH 120'S EVEN KNOW OFF A COUPLE THAT SCORED JUST OVER 130.


----------



## ironwkr (Oct 2, 2007)

would a jon boat work or would a bigger boat be needed?


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

> *ironwkr (10/8/2008)*would a jon boat work or would a bigger boat be needed?




ironwkr, a canoe on a slow current day would work, as you would only have to paddle the width of the river. A john boat with a trolling motor would work fine also, and you could explore more of the islands that way. I haven't hunted there in years, but from what I have heard from buddies of mine who dog hunt there have been some nice deer killed there in the last few years. Good luck.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

The typical 10pt on the left with a split browtine was killed opening morning of bow season 2003 on Brosnaham island at 6:19am. So there are some nice ones there. It's worth a few trips.


----------



## ironwkr (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice deer!!! is there a prefered launching spot for escambia river? i know where the bluegill is and ive seen a launch out by the shooting range also. any tips would be great!would escambia river be a better choice than eglin or blackwater? what about hogs? never even seen one in the woods but, sure would like to!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Iron......the skull mount was killed while I was waiting on the hogs to show up. There are plenty. You just gotta get out there and find them. Escambia is great, as with any public land you may find some that think they own it, but they get over it.Beck's would be my choice for a launch.


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Becks Lake Fish Camp would be my choice. It is a safe place to leave your truck and trailer.


----------



## ironwkr (Oct 2, 2007)

was just checkin out becks...how long is the boat ride from the launch to the island....at say...ldle or trollin motorspeed? and how far from I10 and 29 to the becks landing? is it well posted or hard to find?


----------

